
When Taco Bell 'Bought' the Liberty Bell - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/when-taco-bell-bought-the-liberty-bell/
======
zephjc
A la The Simpsons when Tanzania was renamed "New Zanzibar" and then later
renamed "Pepsi Presents New Zanzibar".

